# Next BIG tool purchase



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I would get a 10” sliding compound miter saw. The slide function will allow you to cut wider stock and 10” blades are plentiful and cheap as compared to 12” blades.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I use a Ridgid 12" slider with an offset motor. It allows for 5 1/4" speedbase to be cut standing up. With cabinet making, you will kick yourself for not getting a slider at the beginning. Unless you have a radial arm saw, the extra depth provided with the slider will be irreplaceable.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a Dewalt 12" sliding dual swing. It's a little bigger than I need and I was looking for a 10" but it was on sale. I would recommend a stand with extension arms to support longer stock. I transitioned from a cheaper and older Craftsman and the difference was striking in terms of both ease of use and accuracy and tolerances of fittings and stops.

For cabinet work, you might want to think about a larger and more powerful router perhaps with a table, and possibly a jointer unless you are happy with 'store stock'.


----------



## maxw72 (Jun 8, 2020)

lenaitch said:


> I have a Dewalt 12" sliding dual swing. It's a little bigger than I need and I was looking for a 10" but it was on sale. I would recommend a stand with extension arms to support longer stock. I transitioned from a cheaper and older Craftsman and the difference was striking in terms of both ease of use and accuracy and tolerances of fittings and stops.
> 
> For cabinet work, you might want to think about a larger and more powerful router perhaps with a table, and possibly a jointer unless you are happy with 'store stock'.


After I pick up a good miter saw I think I may look at a jointer. My father in law has a planer that he says I'm always free to use and when he dies I can have it (morbid but definitely his type of "humor") I have been looking at Rigid's Jointer. I know there are probably better ones but my young family has to come first before I buy my "toys".


----------



## maxw72 (Jun 8, 2020)

chandler48 said:


> I use a Ridgid 12" slider with an offset motor. It allows for 5 1/4" speedbase to be cut standing up. With cabinet making, you will kick yourself for not getting a slider at the beginning. Unless you have a radial arm saw, the extra depth provided with the slider will be irreplaceable.


So you think a 12" is a must? As most stock is thin in cabinet building I imagine the slider is more important than the blade size?


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Whatever you get, if uncertain about the quality of the supplied blade, change 
it right it away. Amazed me how much difference it made in my saw....although
it was a cheaper saw.....
I've been told the weight of the blade is good indicator of quality...not certain if
this is fact.


----------



## maxw72 (Jun 8, 2020)

CodeMatters said:


> Whatever you get, if uncertain about the quality of the supplied blade, change
> it right it away. Amazed me how much difference it made in my saw....although
> it was a cheaper saw.....
> I've been told the weight of the blade is good indicator of quality...not certain if
> this is fact.


Oh I buy a Diablo blade at the same time I purchase a new saw. my circular, tablesaw, and miter all have Diablo's on them. I've never even ran my tablesaw and circular saw with the blades they came with.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

I've had my 12" Bosch dual bevel sliding miter saw for about 3 years now, and love it. Did a lot of research before I got it, and it came down to the Dewalt or the Bosch. Since the purchase, I think I might would have been happier with the Dewalt, as it now has a slightly stronger reputation of tighter tolerances.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

I have a Bosch slide compound 12” miter. I put it on a rigid stand that has nice wheels on one end so it is simple to roll it in and out. Should you really want to save space, you can also pretty easily put stand and saw to stand vertical when not using.


----------



## maxw72 (Jun 8, 2020)

ront02769 said:


> I have a Bosch slide compound 12” miter. I put it on a rigid stand that has nice wheels on one end so it is simple to roll it in and out. Should you really want to save space, you can also pretty easily put stand and saw to stand vertical when not using.


 I have something similar to this, but it is the harbor freight version. I do agree it makes the saw very easy to store.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

10" Bosch Slider. Though I realize the Bosch isn't really a slider. It has that super cool/smooth extension mechanism. If you really need the 12" ok. But 10" might cover it and be less heavy, unwieldy, power hungry, etc. I've tried that one out several times and love it. Just can't justify the cost. I've got a Bosch 4100 table saw that I love, and a Ryobi 10" sliding double compound miter saw I barely kind of like ok just a little. If I had it to do over, I'd spend the extra $$$ and have gotten the Bosch. I'll be jealous when I hear you got it. And yet happy at least someone will be having great miter times. (I don't use mine enough for precision work to care that much. It's the table saw that's key for me. My miter is just used as a chop saw mostly, even though I do build a fair amount of furniture.) If I was doing more serious precision work for miter though? Yeah, that Bosch.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

This is a great saw: https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWS71...51EBD61Q1RK&psc=1&refRID=9A0FC9XXX51EBD61Q1RK

Mine is a DW780XPS. This model is similar, but is not a slider. A slider like the 780 would be better if you want to cut wide stock.


----------



## Deaknh (Mar 24, 2018)

If its not gonna be mobile, get the makita 12". Best saw for the money. If your gonna have to move it around, go with the m18 10".


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Do you have a shop that you work in or do you take your tools from job to job? I know you said "beginner" but is that just hobby or business?
If you have a place to set up your tools then buy the biggest you can afford. The larger tools are almost inherently more accurate, especially if you purchase a name brand.
The only tool I do not move around is my table saw. Cast iron and about 30 years old it is the mainstay in my workshop.
But I have a 10" Crafsman miter saw....cast iron that stays in the shop and a 7 1/4" sliding miter saw, aluminum that I take to jobs.
And there is nothing wrong with Harbor Freight tools.
A $500 miter saw isn't 5 times better than a $100 miter saw......it just costs more.


----------



## shelzmike (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah, portability is a big question and changes the story really. 

I actually decided on the big Hercules from HF with the stand (over the dewalt). Save hundreds and it works absolutely great. The only thing though is that MF is heavy as hell. I collapse the stand to move it around my small shop, but I couldny imagine moving it from job site to jobsite. 

Now, as for a jointer....so not fall for the "I only have a small budget so a benchtop jointer will be perfectly fine. Don't waste your money. You significantly limit what you can use the benchtops for. 

Best thing to do, honestly, is look on Craigslist for a vintage larger jointer and get a good deal and don't be afraid to refurbish one on your own. You will be MUCH happier. Check out some vintage jointer restores on YT and you will see it does take a bit of time and elbow grease but can come out looking fantastic.


----------



## maxw72 (Jun 8, 2020)

Missouri Bound said:


> Do you have a shop that you work in or do you take your tools from job to job? I know you said "beginner" but is that just hobby or business?
> If you have a place to set up your tools then buy the biggest you can afford. The larger tools are almost inherently more accurate, especially if you purchase a name brand.
> The only tool I do not move around is my table saw. Cast iron and about 30 years old it is the mainstay in my workshop.
> But I have a 10" Crafsman miter saw....cast iron that stays in the shop and a 7 1/4" sliding miter saw, aluminum that I take to jobs.
> ...





shelzmike said:


> Yeah, portability is a big question and changes the story really.
> 
> I actually decided on the big Hercules from HF with the stand (over the dewalt). Save hundreds and it works absolutely great. The only thing though is that MF is heavy as hell. I collapse the stand to move it around my small shop, but I couldny imagine moving it from job site to jobsite.
> 
> ...


So I'm just a hobbyist that I just have some projects I do around the house. Currently I have my tools set up in my unfinished basement but as I'm currently finishing the basement, I think the tools are going to get moved out to the garage...but we will see! My HF Miter Saw has served me well but I just think it is time to graduate to something a bit bigger and hopefully more accurate. My HF has been through the ringer.


----------



## HuckPie (Nov 15, 2020)

If you need a portable saw, I'd recommend a 10",
but for a stationary set-up, might as well get a 12".
I've had a lot of different saws over
the years, and my favorites are Hitachi.
I bought a 10" sliding Makita a couple of years
ago thinking it was gonna be the cat's meow.
I hate that saw.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

My Bosch 12” sliding compound miter hardly ever leaves the garage. rolls In and out when I need. Super smooth, powerful, accurate.....and heavy. if I am working away from home on a small job, i am taking my ryobi 10” that I got with a nice light stand on sale three years ago at Christmas. Also surprisingly accurate if you know what you’re doing....not the length of cut as the 12”.....but very good for trim, casings, etc.


----------



## maxw72 (Jun 8, 2020)

It will be relatively stationary in my garage or basement. Only time it will move is storage. I'm starting to lean toward the Bosch.


----------



## maxw72 (Jun 8, 2020)

What are everyone's thoughts on the DWS780? Is it comparable to the Bosch?


----------



## HuckPie (Nov 15, 2020)

maxw72 said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on the DWS780? Is it comparable to the Bosch?


My thoughts on DeWalt saws is that they're overpriced.
I've used and like their saws, but for way less
money I can get a nice Hitachi (now called Metabo).


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Metabo-HPT-was-Hitachi-Power-Tools-12-in-Amp-Dual-Bevel-Sliding-Compound-Miter-Saw/1000990786


----------



## Badgerstate (Oct 19, 2020)

Id look at the Ryobi miter saw. Theyre stupid cheap for what you get. Im currently trying hard to resist the temptation to buy a Ryobi miter and table saw because theyre so inexpensive.


----------

